# FR: c'est dommage que + mode



## cherryZBL

This is a bit from the passage By James Joyce from the Dubliners...

_She  hoped they would have a nice evening. She was sure they would, but she  could not help thinking what a pity it was Alphy and Joe were not  speaking._

My attempt is: mais elle ne pouvait s’empêcher de penser que c'était dommage que....

It is: _c'était dommage qu'ils ne se *parlaient* pas _
or: _qu'ils ne se *parlassent* pas???_

Does this mood suggest the subjunctive?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## le Fnake

hello

mais elle ne pouvait s’empêcher de penser qu'il était dommage que + (subjonctif passé) !

But, with "subjonctif passé", the sentence is most of the time totally awful, although it's grammatically correct... If you have a full sentence, there might be a better way to say it.


----------



## Outsider

_Parlassent_ is disused...

P.S. I agree with Timboleicester, below: it depends on the context. We need to know more about the context to give a definite answer.


----------



## timboleicester

It depends on the context......

C'est dommage que always requires the subjunctive.



Outsider said:


> _Parlassent_ is disused...


the present here "parlent"  in spoken colloquial French


----------



## cherryZBL

the context isnt colloquial though its from an old passage? :S


----------



## le Fnake

in that case, if your priority is the grammar, I think you'd better use "qu'ils ne se parlassent pas". But never use it in spoken french !


----------



## timboleicester

Given the fact that this book has already been translated into French we will ignore for the present and just take it from this context.

It seems quite a "chatty" register and nothing formal about it or indeed ancient. The piece would need re rendering to something like ....could not help thinking that it was a pity that X and Y were not speaking (to each other)  (I think this is the implication although it doesn't say.  I could have meant   ,....."etaient silencieux" you see the context is VITAL.

I would translate it ........ elle ne s'arretait pas de penser que c'était bien dommage que X et Y ne se parlent plus......  but it't tricky...


----------



## le Fnake

well well well, it's indeed a tricky one !

first (it just came in my mind), you can rewrite your sentence with 
"elle ne pouvait s'empêcher de trouver dommage que..."
The less "que" there is in sentence, the more it is understandable.

Then, about the tense, I think that a few people will notice that "ils ne se parlent plus" isn't grammatically right. I think I would pick this one. "Parlassent" is probably too much


----------



## Maître Capello

le Fnake said:


> Then, about the tense, I think that a few people will notice that "ils ne se parlent plus" isn't grammatically right.


I beg to disagree. The present subjunctive _*is*_ grammatically correct in this case! Moreover it doesn't sound colloquial at all and is often better than the imperfect subjunctive which is nowadays perceived as bookish. I would then simply say something like:

_Mais elle ne pouvait s'empêcher de penser que c'était dommage qu'ils ne se parlent plus…_


----------



## le Fnake

well, since the other parts of the sentence are in past tense, it's not so obvious to me that present subjunctive is gramatically correct... (concordance des temps ?)
But I must confess that I'm not a pro of past subjunctive, and I might be wrong...


----------



## geostan

But that's the point. To avoid the bookish imperfect and pluperfect subjunctives, the present and the perfect subjunctives replace them. There is no misunderstanding, given that the surrounding verbs make it clear that the reference is to the past.


----------



## le Fnake

ok, so we agree that to avoid those awful but originally right tenses (past subjunctives), the tendency (maybe validated by grammarians ?) is to replace them by present subjunctive.


----------



## Maître Capello

le Fnake said:


> ok, so we agree that to avoid those awful but originally right tenses (past subjunctives), the tendency (maybe validated by grammarians ? ) is to replace them by present subjunctive.




Note that you can sometimes replace the imperfect or pluperfect subjunctive with a past subjunctive (but not in the present example).


----------



## 0311

Salut,

S'il vous plait pourriez-vous corriger cette phrase?

Anglais: It's a shame I couldn't be there (at a party this evening)

Francais: C'est dommage que je n'y pouvais pas etre.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## SwissPete

C'est dommage que je ne pouvais y être.


----------



## itka

_C'est dommage que je n'aie pas pu y être_. (subjunctive)


----------



## girofle67

I agree with SwissPete and Itka for the place of Y. I prefer the use of subjunctive, it is more fluent


----------



## quinoa

"Cest dommage que je ne pouvais pas y être" sounds strange to me.
"C'est dommage, je ne pouvais pas y être" or "je n'ai pas pu y être"
If you use "que" the subjunctive is necessary.


----------



## girofle67

c'est dommage que je n'aie pas pu y être. With subjunctive you must write n'aie with an e


----------



## LILOIA

girofle67 said:


> I agree with SwissPete and Itka for the place of Y. I prefer the use of subjunctive, it is more fluent


 
I don't think you have the choice ! Le verbe de la proposition principale : "c'est dommage", exprime un sentiment, d'où l'emploi du subjonctif dans la proposition subordonnée.
Evidemment si l'on écrit : "C'est dommage, je n'ai pas pu venir." il n'y a pas de proposition subordonnée.


----------



## firstyearout

Bonjour,

Je sais que d'habitude il y a une façon d'éviter le subjonctif. Voilà ce que je veux dire:

_C’est dommage que tu ne te *sois* pas rendu compte plus tôt que les choses n’allaient pas bien._

Y-a-t'il une façon d'éviter le subjonctif dans ce cas-là? Ça m'est égal si c'est en deux phrases. 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

C'est dommage de ne pas t'être rendu compte plus tôt ...

Pour précision, cette tournure me paraît plus littéraire et le subjonctif plus naturel.

Un problème avec le subjonctif ?


----------



## firstyearout

It's for a reading question for an exam. Mes élèves n'ont pas encore fait le subjonctif donc je ne voulais pas l'utiliser. Mais tu as raison - ça me semble plus naturel de dire _tu ne te *sois* pas rendu compte._


----------



## Lacuzon

Merci de ces précisions.

Bon courage aux élèves. J'imagine qu'il s'agit de leur première année.


----------



## brian

How about: _C'est dommage, le fait que tu ne t'es pas rendu compte..._

Since it's an actual fact that in the past "you did not realize...", I believe you can use the indicative after _le fait que_ in this particular case.

But wait for natives to confirm or deny that.


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

Indicatif sounds weird to me in that case, I would use subjonctif after _le fait que tu_

Perhaps :
Tu ne t'es pas rendu compte assez tôt que les choses n’allaient pas bien. C'est bien dommage !


----------



## stess

Hello,

I totally agree with the propositions of Lacuzon.


----------



## niematotamto

Bonjour j'ai une question:
après "c'est dommage que" on utilise le subjonctif, non?
mais quand je décris une telle situation:

Hier je ne suis pas allé au cinéma et aujourd'hui je le regrette

j'éprouve un profond besoin d'utiliser l'indicatif:
 "c'est dommage que hier je ne *suis* allé au cinéma" 
 et je ne sais pas si c'est correct.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Non, il n'y a pas d'exception à la règle, désolée : c'est dommage *qu'hier* je ne sois pas allé au cinéma.


----------



## redmanPH

Voilà la phrase que/dont (?) mon ami français m'a dit. Je sais que ça se traduit "it's too bad we didn't get to see each other again" mais j'ai du problème sur l'usage de "soit." Pourquoi a-t-il utilisé le subjonctif de "être" ? Ne doit-il pas plutôt être "est" comme "... on ne s'est pas vu" ?

merci d'avance


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Le subjonctif est utilisé pour transmettre une émotion (espoir, déception, doute ...)


----------



## Micia93

using the subjunctive here is simply the rule. "c'est dommage" is what you think, you personal assessment.


----------



## anne-kate

Hello,

On utilise le subjonctif ici car 'cest dommage que... " exprime le regret, On aurait pu dire "Je regrette que nous ne nous soyons pas vus.

Le subjonctif s'emploie ainsi après les verbes exprimant
le regret ( je regrette que, je déplore qu'il ne soit pas venu...) le doute ( je doute qu'il vienne ) le souhait ( j'aimerais qu'il vienne..., je souhaite que l'on puisse se voir...) l'ordre ( je veux que tu fasses ceci...)

a-k


----------



## redmanPH

oui j'ai comprends que le subjonctif exprime les emotions (mas pas trop bien as you can see my difficulty), donc est-ce qu'il s'emploie aussi avec certaines tournures comme "c'est génial que..", "c'est super cool que..." "c'est d'accord que...", etc. ?

@Micia93, well i'd like to think that way too but i know "je pense que" doesn't use subjunctive (except of course as a question or negation). Ne le prenez pas mal, je sais que vous êtes bien sûr correcte but i might confuse myself even more if i thought in those terms


----------



## Micia93

Yes, you will use the subjunctive, too :
"c'est génial / honteux / bizarre / ... que tu vien*nes*


----------



## CoCo_1

I want to say the: It's a shame you won't be able to make it/come. Usually I know that c'est dommage is followed by subjonctif but what's it like in the future tense?

Is it possible to use the indicative? C'est dommange que tu ne pourras pas venir? C'est dommage que tu ne seras pas là?


----------



## Maître Capello

No, the subjunctive is required, but since there is no future subjunctive in French, we use the present subjunctive instead.

_C'est dommage que tu ne *puisses* pas venir (demain)._


----------



## CoCo_1

Ah great! Thank you very much!

C


----------

